# G5 T3 Broadhead



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

*G5® GIVES NEW MEANING TO THE PHRASE RED CARPET TREATMENTTM*New T3TM expandable 3 blade broadhead creates massive entrance and exit wounds. 

MEMPHIS, Mich., G5® Outdoors, the leading manufacturer in archery equipment and design, introduces its newest expandable broadhead – the T3TM. This new 100% steel broadhead features 3 expandable blades to produce a 1.5” wound channel. 

“The new design of the T3TM eliminates the shortfalls and failings that are common with other brands of expandables,” stated G5 Outdoors President and Co-Owner, Matt Grace. “In addition, the T3TM features a first of its kind blade retention system the Spider ClipTM.”

The broadhead includes the new Spider ClipTM blade retention system. This system allows the shooter to tune their blade deployment based on their hunting scenario. Each package of broadheads comes with 2 different tension clips. One clip provides easier deployment for use with lower poundage bows. The second has a stronger tension setting for use with high speed bows, crossbows, and for shooting through blind windows. In addition, the Spider Clips eliminate the need for rubber bands or O-rings. The new Spider Clip retention system also eliminates any risk of blade pre-deployment. 

With its Metal Injection Mold Technology, 100% steel construction, field tip accuracy, truly replaceable blades and 1.5” cutting diameter the big cut expandable T3TM leaves a blood trail that looks like a red carpet leading to your harvest.

MSRP for the T3TM is $39.99 Replacement blades are $19.99 and replacement spider clips are $12.99

About G5® Outdoors
G5® Outdoors L.L.C. is a family owned business established in 2000 and backed by more than 40 years of precision manufacturing experience. G5® strives to provide superior products that are Designed to Hunt™ through precision manufacturing and innovative design. To learn more about G5® Outdoors, visit www.g5outdoors.com or call (866)456-8836.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sounds like another head to try!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

When do we get pics? Sounds very promising.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds interesting, but odds are it will only come in 100 grains


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Sounds like another head to try!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



 Same thing I was thinking! Sounds interesting, I'll be on the lookout!


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

Pics here. Looks to be a 3-blade version of the Tekan to me. http://skinnymoose.com/stabley/2009...d-carpet-treatmenttm/t3-assembly-open_angled/


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Look sweet. Think I might have to give them a try


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been a g5 tekan fan for years but, always wanted a 3 blade or larger cut 2 blade. Perhaps this may be the answer if its as durable as the former tekans. Anxious to see this one in person. Anyone know when they are due to be released as i would like to introduce one to a spring gobbler!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

It does look interesting, always impressed with what G5 has to offer.


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Any idea when they are going to be available?


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good looking head.. I'll be watching for it...

If it measures up to the quality of all the other G5 stuff, it should be popular with the folks that want a good 3 blade.


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm.....................

VERY interesting head. Been thinking of going back to an expandable. It may just fit the bill:wink:


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

wondering if practice blades will be available and how hard are they to change...


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

jwoods said:


> Pics here. Looks to be a 3-blade version of the Tekan to me. http://skinnymoose.com/stabley/2009...d-carpet-treatmenttm/t3-assembly-open_angled/


For the most part I agree with you, but I think that new spider clip is where it is at. I am thinking it will perform a lot better than the o-rings on the Tekan. I would like to see them make the Tekan with the spider clips as well.


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, $23.00 to change blades and clips.


----------



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

A practice head will be included in the package.


----------



## Shoot'n Smart (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a Rage Guy but this is a really nice design by G5. I've shot the Tekan II an they were great. I wonder if there will be a problem shooting these in bows that shoot over 300fps?


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

problem I see is these might be considered barbed making them illegal in alot of states including NY


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Dan7168 said:


> problem I see is these might be considered barbed making them illegal in alot of states including NY


the tekens are illegal so im guessing these are as well.


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nice design!!!!!!!!!


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope thats $39 for a three pack, not just one head. But u never know.


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

Any idea on release date? I love my Strikes and was thinking of switching to Rages this season, but we stuck it out. I am very interested in these.


----------



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

In the state of NY they would be considered barded.

The T3 will be available mid January.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why are Tekans considered barbed in the state of NY? Those are serrations on the blade, not barbs. Barbed would imply that it had part of the blade designed in such a way that it would not be able to back out, like a fish hook is barbed. You don't consider a knife with a serrated blade to be barbed in NY as well do you? Just doesn't make sense to me I guess.


----------



## FULLATTACK (Jul 19, 2009)

Shoot'n Smart said:


> I'm a Rage Guy but this is a really nice design by G5. I've shot the Tekan II an they were great. I wonder if there will be a problem shooting these in bows that shoot over 300fps?


why would there be a problem, are you thinking that they will open in flight. right now im shooting the tekan II and they're working great as well. they are perfect for the coues deer we have out in arizona, can't wait to shoot these new ones thought


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

G5 wrote me yesterday and said they will be available in February:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

No one has said if they are gonig to come out with a 85 gr I would like to see this I thank it would sell;


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

100gr only:thumbs_up

I wish they would have more options, but if you want heavier that is easy enough. Just put a Aftershock adder on it:thumbs_up


----------



## UPHUNTERG5 (Jan 1, 2010)

Check out the G5 website, they have pics on there.


----------



## daddyprimetime (Jan 29, 2010)

Has anyone been able to get a sneak peak.


----------



## H&S Archer (May 29, 2007)

I am waiting to be the first to try this head out on a HEAVY DUTY crossbow on a tugh target {Russian boar} !!!


----------



## adventuregeorge (Mar 7, 2007)

I've played around with them a bit, the quality is great. The new spider clip system is interesting. All in all a good quality broadhead, but nothing that gets me super excited... I'm not going to drop the broadheads I'm using and run out and buy these.



daddyprimetime said:


> Has anyone been able to get a sneak peak.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

mtn3531 said:


> Why are Tekans considered barbed in the state of NY? Those are serrations on the blade, not barbs. Barbed would imply that it had part of the blade designed in such a way that it would not be able to back out, like a fish hook is barbed. You don't consider a knife with a serrated blade to be barbed in NY as well do you? Just doesn't make sense to me I guess.


I would guess it's not the serations, but that the blades lock in place after deployment.


----------



## seacowboy (Oct 3, 2009)

I do not understand the difference between a mechanical "locked in place" and your normal fixed blade broadhead. The fixed blades are just that, they do not move. So why would that be grounds to outlaw this head or similar mechanicals in some states?


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Has anyone tested this one?*

I would really like to hear if anyone has shot these in rough conditions like a steel barrel and 1/2 inch plywood. Something like 5spot used to do on his broadheadtests.com sight. The G5 TekanII ruled that test in the mechanical category.
We always knew if it passed that test, that a scapula on a deer would be no problem. Just hoping and asking.....


----------



## BWBUCKS (Jun 8, 2008)

are thet even out yet cant find them


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

BWBUCKS said:


> are thet even out yet cant find them



Me neither...anyone have them yet or heard of a new release date?


----------



## BWBUCKS (Jun 8, 2008)

they have a picture now on there website but not in there online store


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

When are these available in the stores?


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

bginvestor said:


> When are these available in the stores?


Called G5 today - they will be shipped to the stores probably in two weeks maybe a week and a half.


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

nice!!! cant wait to try them out


----------



## Straight Talker (Mar 16, 2009)

They are currently shown in the 2010 Cabelas catalog. I will pick up 1/2 dozen and report back on accuracy, durability, angle of impact performance and most important...do they DUPLICATE 100 gr. field tip POI


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Any news of these.....local dealer aint got em yet.


----------



## 7ARancher (Mar 22, 2010)

Bass Pro has them now.


----------



## waterfowlah (Apr 4, 2008)

i was shooting 40yds with them yesterday. awsome shooting head, Maxis 31 64lbs easton flatliner 100gr. 28" draw. hope this helps.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

7ARancher said:


> Bass Pro has them now.


And we're sellin the heck out of them.


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Woodyssportinggoods.com has them.
Saw them last nite


----------



## dxtoutlaw (Oct 28, 2009)

i just shot a buck 2 days ago when i skinned the buck one of the blades came off before entering the deers ribs junk junk junk i wil be going back to a 2 blade rage at least the blades dont come off of the rage head when shot into a deer


----------

